# Insecurity or just and F/U



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ladies your thoughts? Wife gets new hairdo... I am out of town and ask her to send me a pic. Response: Uh.. no. you can be surprised. You know I don't like pics plus it's the same style just a little shorter. WTF?
After 20 years?


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

discouraged1 said:


> Ladies your thoughts? Wife gets new hairdo... I am out of town and ask her to send me a pic. Response: Uh.. no. you can be surprised. You know I don't like pics plus it's the same style just a little shorter. WTF?
> After 20 years?


*What is your problem? *
:scratchhead:


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

LouAnn Poovy said:


> *What is your problem? *
> :scratchhead:


I think the problem is my wife... but clearly in this post I made no sense. I was frustrated, in a hurry and did not reread this before I posted it. Please ignore.:lol:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

His issue seems quite clear to me. Discouraged, your a bit irked that your wife is still bashful about certain things? I'm not sure why men seem to get irate with this and not flattered. You could look at it this way. Either she really wants to suprise you, has butterflies and is hopping around in excitement just waiting to see if you really like it... or she thinks ... Meh... he sees me everyday.. I aint nothing special so why the fuss? 

It may be something else entirely even but I hope that gives you something to work with.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Over-reaction


----------



## relationshipsguide_gal (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi discouraged1, I don't know exactly if you liked her hairdo, but I guess you should be happy that your wife got a new haircut (shorter). Sometimes in a relationship we have to try something new to make things more exciting (again). Your wife may have had her hair cut for herself or for you but all I know is that if she's happy with it, it will also benefit the relationship  - mae


----------

